# $100 Ideas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven....

Regards, Mike

http://origin-www.ag...EarlySpring_13/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see that feller cut my #220 poly twine like that......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I'd like to see that feller cut my #220 poly twine like that......


Hah...I use 220 also.....stuff is hand-grenade proof. I can see that working on sisal but not poly. You can take about anything and cut thru sisal with a little back and forth action.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used nylon line to cut PVC pipe into.


----------

